# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Koperspiraal ervaringen - wie kent T-Safe al?

## Aahaes

Beste vrouwen/meiden,

Sinds kort is de T-Safe koperspiraal op de Nederlandse markt. Als ik zo kijk naar de bijwerkingen (weinig) en de kosten (laag) en de effectiviteit (99,4%), lijkt dit mij een geweldig anticonceptiemiddel. T-Safe staat op nummer 1 van de lijst met door de World Health Organization aanbevolen anticonceptiemiddelen, aldus de Cosmopolitan van april jl. 

Wat ik jullie wil vragen: heeft iemand al ervaring met de T-Safe? Het is verder een goedgekeurd geneesmiddel, dus dat bedoel ik niet, maar ik ben wel benieuwd naar ervaringen. Iemand? Misschien iemand die ook al op het forum van T-Safe heeft gereageerd? Zij hebben nl. ook een forum met een gyneacoloog die meerdere keren per week online is en vragen van forumbezoeksters beantwoordt. Ik hoor graag, want dit klinkt mij als muziek in de oren  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik wilde een T-safe, maar bij Casa plaatste ze die nog niet, dus nu heb ik Multiload. Als deze eruit moet over 5 jaar, hebben ze de T-safe wel en dan zou ik daarvoor kiezen.

----------


## Kirsten1974

Hallo, ik heb vorige week de mirenaspiraal na één jaar laten verwijderen. Ik heb een recept voor een koperspiraal meegekregen van de gynaecoloog. 
Het is nu bijne een week geleden en ik bloed een klein beetje.
Ik heb multoload voorgeschreven gekregen, geen voorlichting over andere koperspiralen gehad. Wat is het verschil?

----------


## Aahaes

@Oki07: Inmiddels is de T-Safe bij alle CASA-vestigingen verkrijgbaar, het staat ook op de website van T-Safe.

@Kirsten1974: Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je? Het koperspiraal is opgenomen in de Nederlandse Huisartsen Standaard. Op de website van T-Safe staat het volgende (waarmee je vragen over verschillen tussen de Multiload en T-Safe hopelijk beantwoord zijn):

T-Safe in NHG Standaard Anticonceptie 2011
De T-Safe spiraal is opgenomen in de nieuwe NHG Standaard Anticonceptie 2011. Het Nederlands Huisartsen Genootschap (NHG) heeft op 6 december 2011 deze nieuwe landelijke huisartsen richtlijn gepubliceerd. In de NHG standaard wordt een *voorkeur* uitgesproken voor het gebruik van de T-Safe (TCu 380 A) spiraal.

De NHG adviseert huisartsen ervaring op te doen met één of twee soorten koperspiralen. De huisarts kiest zelf welk spiraal hij plaatst, echter de NHG spreekt o.a. de voorkeur uit voor de T-Safe spiraal.

In noot 21 van de nieuwe Anticonceptie Standaard wordt geschreven dat de *betrouwbaarheid van de T-Safe het hoogst is*. Daarnaast wordt in noot 22 het onderzoek van Bilian beschreven waaruit blijkt dat het cumulatieve *aantal zwangerschappen significant lager is met de T-Safe spiraal* dan met de Multiload spiraal. Kortom T-Safe is de meest effectieve en betrouwbare koperspiraal.
De T-Safe spiraal is daarnaast als enige spiraal geregistreerd voor een gebruik tot maar liefst 10 jaar.

----------

